# i ginocchi vs. le ginocchia



## Apeblu

Ciao a tutti, 

volevo sapere se le forme del plurale del 'ginocchio' possiedano qualche valenza significativa: p.es gli uomini hanno _le ginocchia_, mentre gli animali _i_ _ginocchi_ (vedi in: M.Tobino:_ i bovi muovevano i ginocchi_).
O forse la forme usata dipende dalla regione - p.es. _i viareggiani_ hanno i ginocchi mentre gli altri_ le ginocchia_?

grazie mille


----------



## Anaiss

Questo articolo potrebbe interessarti. 
Sembra proprio che questa distinzione non abbia una valenza significativa, (ma personalmente preferisco _le ginocchia_, forse per coerenza con _le braccia, le orecchie, le ossa _ecc. )


----------



## ElFrikiChino

Probabilmente la diffusione è anche regionale. In Toscana hanno sempre parole che a me risultano strane ma che esistono nel dizionario.


----------



## Blackman

ElFrikiChino said:


> Probabilmente la diffusione è anche regionale. In Toscana hanno sempre parole che a me risultano strane ma che esistono nel dizionario.


 
Davvero, anche a me. Comunque, checchè ne dica Serianni, per me il plurale di _il ginocchio_ è _le ginocchia_.


----------



## laurentius87

Io direi _le ginocchia_, _i ginocchi_ mi suona un po' antiquato. Come _gli orecchi_.


----------



## Blackman

Se ti riferisci solo a due, i tuoi per esempio, lo pluralizzi in _ginocchi_. Se invece li intendi in senso lato, collettivo, allora sono le _ginocchia._

_Mi fanno male i ginocchi._
_Le ginocchia dei calciatori sono fragili._


----------



## voidinchains

Non sono d'accordo.
Se ho io il male, dico _mi fanno male le ginocchia._
Il plurale _ginocchi_ esiste quando ci si riferisce ad essi singolarmente: i _ginocchi sinistri, i ginocchi destri, ortopedico specializzato in ginocchi -_ ho trovato questi esempi online.


----------



## Blackman

Dici male, mi spiace.

Dal Treccani:

*ginòcchio* s. m. [lat. _gen__ŭ__c__ŭ__lum_ per il class. _gen__ĭ__c__ŭ__lum_, dim. di _genu_ «ginocchio»] (*pl. -chi,* e con valore collettivo nel sign. proprio,* le ginòcchia*).

_Online_ non è una fonte ufficiale, al pari dei risultati di Google. E poi, se un'ortopedico se lo scrive sulla targa dello studio, sarà mica legge?


----------



## voidinchains

Appunto, valore collettivo, nel loro insieme: ginocchi*a*, quindi _ho male alle ginocchia._
Considerati singolarmente: ginocch*i *(sinistri/destri)



Blackman said:


> _Online_ non è una fonte ufficiale, al pari dei risultati di Google. E poi, se un'ortopedico se lo scrive sulla targa dello studio, sarà mica legge?


Intanto ti chiedo di moderare il tono, per favore. 
1. Non ho MAI sentito dire _ho male ai ginocchi_
2. Con _online_ intendo molti siti che ho consultato, anche quello dell'Accademia della Crusca
3. Riguardo all'ortopedico - un ortopedico, senza apostrofo - era un esempio, non ho mai detto di averlo letto su una targa

Ora aspettiamo che qualcun altro venga in aiuto a orangejoysoars.


----------



## Blackman

voidinchains said:


> Appunto, valore collettivo, nel loro insieme: ginocchi*a*, quindi _ho male alle ginocchia._
> Considerati singolarmente: ginocch*i *(sinistri/destri)


 
Forse faremmo bene a spostare la discussione nel forum solo italiano.

Non si può negare che la tua potrebbe essere una teoria plausibile. Mi resta da capire, se così fosse, il perchè di un plurale d'elezione virtualmente inutilizzabile, per relegare quello naturale a "collettivo".

Dalla Crusca, che sembra meno perentoria:

_Anche ginocchio ha un doppio plurale, ginocchi / ginocchia, senza alcuna rilevante differenza di significato. Serianni nella già citata Grammatica Italiana ipotizza che tra i due plurali ci possa essere una distinzione simile a diti / dita, con il plurale maschile che designa i ginocchi presi singolarmente e quello femminile nel loro insieme._

EDIT: Quale sarebbe il _tono _da moderare, scusa? sai che ci sono dei moderatori che moderano toni da moderare, quando la situazione lo richiede?
EDIT2: un ortopedico, senza apostrofo, giusto.


----------



## Matrap

Da Accademiadellacrusca.it/faq:
Anche _ginocchio_ ha un doppio plurale, _ginocchi / ginocchia_, senza alcuna rilevante differenza di significato. Serianni nella già citata _Grammatica Italiana_ ipotizza che tra i due plurali ci possa essere una distinzione simile a _diti / dita_, con il plurale maschile che designa _i ginocchi_ presi singolarmente e quello femminile nel loro insieme, “tuttavia in troppi casi i due usi si sovrappongono l’uno all’altro” (cap. III par. 122 a). Stesso discorso vale per _lo strido_ --> _gli stridi / le strida_ e _il vestigio_ (usato anche il singolare _vestigie_, rifatto arbitrariamente sul modello di _effigie_) --> _i vestigi / le vestigia. _

Cmq, nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi io opterei per "le ginocchia"


----------



## Blackman

Matrap said:


> Cmq, nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi io opterei per "le ginocchia"


 
Anche io. Ritengo che la grande maggioranza lo farebbe. Questo non ci giustifica però, e meno ancora ci esime dalla ricerca della forma corretta, se esiste.


----------



## olaszinho

Lo stesso problema potrebbe porsi col doppio plurale di osso: le ossa e gli ossi. Il plurale più comune è indubbiamente le ossa, soprattutto quando ci si riferisce alle ossa del corpo umano. Un mio dizionario riporta però l'esempio: dare gli ossi al cane, sottintendendo che se, in questo caso, s'impiegasse il plurale le ossa, potrebbe trattarsi di ossa umane.


----------



## LemonEvo

Buona sera a tutti,

ho letto le definizioni date dall'Accademia della Crusca e dal vocabolario Treccani,
vorrei condividere quanto ho capito:

GINOCCHIA: per indicare entrambi i ginocchi contemporaneamente [dx e sx] anche di più persone

es:     << mi fanno male le ginocchia >> cioè mi fa male il ginocchio dx e il ginocchio sx [entrambi]
oppure: << ci fanno male le ginocchia >>      a ognuno di noi fa male il ginocchio dx e il ginocchio sx


GINOCCHI : per indicare i soli ginocchi dx o i soli sx

es.     << ci fanno male i ginocchi >> a ognuno di noi fa male un ginocchio [dx o sx], non entrambi. 

Fine ;-))


----------



## Blackman

LemonEvo said:


> Buona sera a tutti,
> 
> ho letto le definizioni date dall'Accademia della Crusca e dal vocabolario Treccani,
> vorrei condividere quanto ho capito:
> 
> GINOCCHIA: per indicare entrambi i ginocchi contemporaneamente [dx e sx] anche di più persone
> 
> es:     << mi fanno male le ginocchia >> cioè mi fa male il ginocchio dx e il ginocchio sx [entrambi]
> oppure: << ci fanno male le ginocchia >>      a ognuno di noi fa male il ginocchio dx e il ginocchio sx
> 
> 
> GINOCCHI : per indicare i soli ginocchi dx o i soli sx
> 
> es.     << ci fanno male i ginocchi >> a ognuno di noi fa male un ginocchio [dx o sx], non entrambi.
> 
> Fine ;-))



E' una interpretazione che mi sento di condividere.

Se ti riferisci solo a due,( omissis ), lo pluralizzi in _ginocchi_. Se invece li intendi in senso lato, collettivo, allora sono le _ginocchia._

_Ci fanno male i ginocchi._
_Le ginocchia/i ginocchi dei calciatori sono fragili._

A questo punto modifico il mio esempio, per maggiore chiarezza.


----------



## mauro56

Forse il paragone che calza meglio potrebbe essere ossi/ossa
(ossi se presi isolatamente, ossa in tutti gli altri casi)
ma ancora lenzuoli/lenzuola
(i lenzuoli se a coppia diventano le lenzuola)


----------



## Necsus

Esiste già 'qualche' discussione sul tema o su argomenti correlati:

sia maschili che femminili 
l'orecchio al plurale 
I reni/Le reni 
i diti puntati / le dita puntate 
ginocchi, ossi, bracci, lenzuoli 
Orecchia, orecchie, orecchio, orecchi


----------



## Giorgino

A me sinceramente lascia molto perplesso il fatto che la Crusca non ne parli. Perché è palese che una certa differenza è percepita dai parlanti, tra ginocchi e ginocchia, o orecchi e orecchie.

Boh... magari prima o poi aggiorneranno la loro pagina a riguardo.


----------

